

Are TXT files search friendly? - nullexpulsion

I have been wondering, are TXT files search friendly. I would appreciate any opinion on this topic since i am working towards creating a sort of information database based solely on information stored in TXT files (as opposed to SQL databases).
======
ScottWhigham
Anecdotally I can say that I've not seen a (TXT) link attribute in any search
engine results (whereas I've seen (.doc) and (.pdf) numerous times).

